# New idea for t-jet top plate



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I just seen this on the Bay, It's a belt driven JL/AW T-Jet Chassis.
Don't see the point in it but it looks cool, Something different.
Was on a Fray type of modified chassis. Looks to be just, Two 
Delrin Dbl Flange Hubs with a belt. 
Would seem easy to do, Just pop off the driven & pinon gears then 
mount the Hubs to the shafts. I guess it may make it quieter?
Maybe so you could run it when everyone's asleep. :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

That has actually been around a few years. I never ran or built one.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

It's called a "Whisper Jet".

I'm drawing a blank on who coined the phrase, and sold the kit.

They are VERY cool to drive and build.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Alan Galinko has been selling them for about a decade, maybe more. I don't know who started the idea or who coined the name though.


----------



## bob528 (Apr 12, 2008)

If I remember correctly, in the late 70s or so. Parma used that name(Whisper Jet), for their line of 1/32 or 1/24 slot cars.Hope this helps.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I built one of those using a cut down Super G+ front hub on the cluster gear shaft.
A cut down .250 hub on the armature,
and the rubber bands for braces from the orthodontist.

It didn't work good.
The tension from the rubber bands put too much friction on the shafts and the car had too much brake.

__________________


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't need no stinkin' wisper jet........Mine go Fssssssssssttttttttt........whack!!!!!!!

Or, sometimes just....fst.....whack.......


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I saw a NOS Aurora kit on eBay a few months back. Said it was from '62.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I used cigar box wheels because of their double flange. Although it was adequate once you were on the pipe; I was disenchanted with excessive startup load and subsequent heat problems. Certainly you could continue to work around the problems and refine the design, "but to what end?" I couldnt see it as practical for a road course where frequent loading an unloading of the drive train is prevalent. If anything, one might be able to persue something productive on a super oval where the drive train loading isnt as excessive after startup.

Regardles of how novel the idea is; this set up is not an improvment over the decided mechanical advantage that gears provide. Er so it seemed.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

saw one as kid back in the early 70's
they are cool


----------

